# JAMES LLEWELLIN'S "ONE STEP AHEAD" DVD PROMO- Release date 1st Dec 2008



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I am delighted to present a short promo of my "1 Step Ahead" DVD coming out later this year. Filming is still underway and will finish at the Hercules guest spot on the 26th Oct 2008.

The release date is the 1st December 2008

It includes the run up to (last 8 weeks) and the UK Championships weekend on the 19th Oct.

It also contains sections on nutrition, supplementation, training, cardio, posing, guest spots, interviews, video diaries etc....the list goes on. Its a true insight into the lifestyle and mindset of a competing bodybuilder.

Something to put in the xmas stocking this year I hope!

There is explicit language on the trailer so if you dont like it, dont watch!....Well perhaps just the once!!!














J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Superb mate I cant wait


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice trailer, :thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

nice!!!... like i said i'll be buying... dont think JW007 will tho as Nytol seems to be in it :lol: :lol: :lol: ... looking good buddy!

love the music at the end... who is that by??? awesome!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Come and say hello to me back stage at the Hurcules - I wanna be on TV 

Nice one mate, cant wait to watch the whole thing!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks good J...I'll deffo be grabbing a copy


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice mate! congrats!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CANT wait its on my Christmas list


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

can I be in it?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice One James,

How much detail to you go into regarding the nutritional side of things dude??

Dear Santa(Aka The Burd) I want the dvd called "One Step Ahead" please. 

Geo


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

shorty said:


> nice!!!... like i said i'll be buying... dont think JW007 will tho as Nytol seems to be in it :lol: :lol: :lol: ... looking good buddy!
> 
> love the music at the end... who is that by??? awesome!


The music is by a band called the Introverts and are local to me. The whole DVD will be set to their music. There will be a credit on the DVD so you can go check them out and buy their music....Its all good!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> can I be in it?


I am sure that you will get your face in it somehow Eric. After show pictures in Belvedere perhaps!!?? The perfect opportuntiy:thumb:

J


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

supercell said:


> The music is by a band called the Introverts and are local to me. The whole DVD will be set to their music. There will be a credit on the DVD so you can go check them out and buy their music....Its all good!!
> 
> J


sweet... thanks matey... :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Geo said:


> Nice One James,
> 
> How much detail to you go into regarding the nutritional side of things dude??
> 
> ...


There will be a precontest look and also I will be adding my off season diet/supplementation, post show.

Unlike Jay Cutler my fridge just has food in it tho!! 

J


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

good stuff J :thumb:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

nice! love it

cant wait to watch it to


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Very professional looking footage James. Well worth all the hard work. Lets hope it culminates in the win at nottingham. Put me down for a copy.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Bring it on....its a MUST GET DVD!

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought I'd sneak you in there mate. Has anyone ever said you look good infront of the camera!!!LOL:thumb:

J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

shorty said:


> nice!!!... like i said i'll be buying*... dont think JW007* *will* tho as Nytol seems to be in it :lol: :lol: :lol: ... looking good buddy!
> 
> love the music at the end... who is that by??? awesome!


Ive asked James for a copy already... with that fat head edited out PMSL

Anyway i have my very own thread all way across atlantic saying how clever and good i look and stuff:confused1:

Looks good J, get my BF to buy me one:thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks mate to be honest it was honour to be asked to train with you....Mr Spencer really enjoyed it and am sure once things calm down we can get some more training in.

Thanks J

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Lee is coming down tomorrow I think if you are about, to do a spot of back??!!!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

J what time as ive got a meeting in the morning...im off Friday though.

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

In the afternoon mate, probably about 2ish

J


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

James, if you need an attractive young man to star in it then I'll be at the hercules :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

james you are guesting at the hercules, that seals the deal now im definately going!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

PompyMan said:


> james you are guesting at the hercules, that seals the deal now im definately going!!!


Yep, I'm a bloody glutton for punishment

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

well i hope i get a chance to speak to you on the day mate, good luck with the prep to the brits


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Do we see Mr Nytol making a cameo James...lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

PompyMan - you're coming down with me aren't you?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Infact, u drive, I'll eat LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dvd looks good mate ill be getting a copy


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Infact, u drive, I'll eat LOL


yes mate i am planning on driving, better smash the test so you dont make me look too small lol

havent bought a ticket though do you think we'll need one?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL trust me, I won't be making anyone look small... I came off due to issues.. dammit. lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

BONUS!!!!

only joking. will be at sea until the friday before the show mate so I will give you a PM nearer the time...


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

great stuff looking forward to watching this


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Trailer looks awesome, looking forward to it


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

looks good mate ill be putting it on my list to santa,good luck next week am going to support me mate in the junior caterogy an ill be cheering for you in the light heavies


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks excellent .. deffo one for xmas


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks good, how much will it be?

And what song is being played? Fancy that one for training to!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks awesome mate!!! Cant wait to watch it.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

where will it be available and for how much?


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Great stuff James - looks great

Let me know if you'd like MuscleTalk to review it in our newsletter


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Truewarrior1 said:


> where will it be available and for how much?


yeah and if we order direct from you will you sign the copies for us!! :thumb:

seriously


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool, will be buying this


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

PompyMan said:


> yeah and if we order direct from you will you sign the copies for us!! :thumb:
> 
> seriously


Looks like we have another muscle-worshipper on the forum... :whistling:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Great stuff James - looks great
> 
> Let me know if you'd like MuscleTalk to review it in our newsletter


Hi James,

Yes that would be fantastic mate, I'll be putting you on my list for a free copy sir!!!

I'll contact you via PM when ready to send.

J


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Ministry of muscle gym - got to go down there soon - its right near me! Well done on the pro-card mate!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

supercell said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Yes that would be fantastic mate, I'll be putting you on my list for a free copy sir!!!
> 
> ...


Great - it will go in our newsletter - with a link to your sales page


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Great - it will go in our newsletter - with a link to your sales page


Nice one James:thumb:

J


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

Put me down for a copy please... Maybe more to sell in Lockstocks shop please :thumbup1:


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

What's the song on the preview on youtube?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

*UPDATE 25th November 2008*

Yesterday I went to see the penultimate edit of my soon to be released dvd ~ *1 Step **Ahead.*

To say that I am delighted with it is an absolute understatement.

What Dale and his colleagues at Ecco Creations have done is nothing short of genius. To think that the hours of footage has been whittled down to around 1hour 50 mins is amazing in itself.

It certainly isn't your average training/bodybuilding dvd, it's more like a film/documentary which tells a story as well as gives so much information on what is required to compete at a National level.

I will see the final edit on thursday and then it's all systems go for release on the 1st Dec.

The artwork is being done as we speak then its just a question of putting it all together and packaging it all up.

We have decided on a price of £19.99 which will inc P&P and every copy made will be personally signed by me.

It will be available to be purchased on my website via secure payment and then soon after will also be available from selected sites and bodybuilding outlets around the UK.

I would like to take this opportuntiy to thank all those that took part in helping to create the dvd, personally. That includes my friends that appear in it, the gym owners whose gyms we used and also the local band that provided all the music to the dvd; you've all been fantastic.

It's been a while in the making but in my opinion well worth the wait and a great addition to any bbing dvd collection.

I was also wondering if a review could be done on here by the moderators/owner of uk-muscle.co.uk who have contributed so much, not only to me and my profile over the last few years, but also to the UK bodybuilding community as a whole (a copy would be sent out as soon as I get the first copy off the press)

Regards to all.

J


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

£19.99 - hope this includes the vat reduction James :lol:

Your delight in it really comes through in your post , I just know it's going to be a cracking DVD, It's going to be inspirational viewing and well worth £19.99

:beer:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Excellent news mate, I will certainly be purchasing a copy  .. Bet your gutted you never got me in it PMSL!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^Truly mate..... but hang on..........I've just got over it.

J


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:

Where will it first be available to buy?

Link?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MXMAD said:


> Looks great :thumb:
> 
> Where will it first be available to buy?
> 
> Link?


Read his post mate


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Read his post mate


His sig 

Didn't notice the link in there

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

supercell said:


> ^^^Truly mate..... but hang on..........I've just got over it.
> 
> J


PMSL! That hurt... :ban:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like I will have the final cut tomorrow or the latest friday, just had a meeting with the guy today!!

As much as I hate watching myself, I'm looking forward to watching from start to finish in its entirity

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one James cant wait..

We on for Friday?

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Indeed, Monsters at 11 sir, then lunch; eating is what I do best.

J


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

James,

You got a link to where i can order the DVD tried on your website but cudnt find it.

Geo


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I was wondering if it was available as well


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

James said he would put up details for orders later today


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I have the final edited version and now which I collected last night (after some minor changes) also the artwork for the DVD sleeve. Just a quick change to the photo for the cover as they chose possibly the worst pic of all time but hey!!LOL

An image will be loaded onto my site and loaded into my shop and then it will be able to be purchased through my site which links to www.mesomorphosis.co.uk which will be my store from this week.

Orders will be able to be processed hopefully tomorrow, just a few glitches to sort out and then there will be a 14 day delivery period due to xmas.

Really excited now, just want to get things going but you know what its like, just when you think you are there something else crops up but I promise we are now very close!!!

I wouldn't mind getting a dvd review up on here Matt, dont know if you could talk to the owner/site manager to ask where I can send a copy to, in order to get this done if at all possible old chap!

J

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

uk-muscle's very own Paul Scarborough has kindly agreed to do a review of my DVD which he will post up once watched and scrutinised.

The £500 bung should do the trick nicely.

So watch this space in the coming days.

J


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Good stuff James, will def buy a copy


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Look forward to wathing this mate - spot reserved for a review in January's edition of The MuscleTalker


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Good stuff mate!

I'll be ordering tomorow hopefully then


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Look forward to wathing this mate - spot reserved for a review in January's edition of The MuscleTalker


Could you PM me your address James and I will send a copy out as soon as I am in receipt of them.

Thanks again

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I am delighted to say that the final version of the cover has been designed and given the big thumbs up from me.

I hope it captures what I have set out to achieve with the DVD and the text really says it all.

I will post the image of the whole DVD cover (front and back) once he sends it through as a jpeg as the file is too big in pdf format

Your feedback on it would be much appreciated.

Now all that is left to do is send the original copy of the dvd and the cover design to the media company that will copy, print and package up the product hopefully landing on my doorstep late next week.

The image of the cover has been sent to the guy who has designed my online shop so we should be in business to take orders in the next day or so once he's imbedded it and opened the shop for business.

Getting close now and really looking forward to the release, its been a while coming but hopefully everyone will think it has been worth the wait.

Just for everyones information the front cover picture was taken by my good friend Fivos at my 'Better Bodies' shoot at the 'Ministry' where a lot the dvd was shot.

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Are you sponsored by better bodies/Gasp James? or just like the clothes?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

BB mate.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And as promised the front and back.....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks good. Will definitely be purchasing


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Cover looking fab there mate, without looking at the back cover it seriously looks like a no holes barred training DVD, will definitely be ordering this one soon.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Superb. Nuff said.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Proper HARDCORE...cant wait to watch it.

Fivos


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

just bought can't wait to watch!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

tiptoe said:


> just bought can't wait to watch!


were from mate? On jamesllewellin.com it says coming soon? Any chance you can put a link up (if it's allowed)


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks fantastic James, I'll buy a copy when I get paid  .


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

here you go mate http://www.leisureleefitness.com/www.leisureleefitness.coms/info.php?p=8&pno=0&pid=1653928&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Will you go into supplements in to detail? which is good and the **** stuff, which there is alot around


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks great James,I'll Have to get myself a copy, Good luck.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

tiptoe said:


> here you go mate http://www.leisureleefitness.com/www.leisureleefitness.coms/info.php?p=8&pno=0&pid=1653928&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=


cheers :thumb:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

looking good on there mate, very hardcore deffo sticking this on my xmas list.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

is there a date when this will be out, im dying to order it


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

tiptoe said:


> here you go mate http://www.leisureleefitness.com/www.leisureleefitness.coms/info.php?p=8&pno=0&pid=1653928&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=


I saw this and was a bit perplexed seeing as no dvd's have actually been pressed yet!! :confused1:

Lee will not be selling my dvd for the moment, it will only be available on my site hopefully later today or tomorrow at a price of £19.99 with free P&P until the end of December.

Once the shop goes live it will be available through a link on www.jamesllewellin.com or www.mesomorphosis.co.uk which will become my online store selling photos, PT, Personalised diet/training programmes, Training camps etc....

Thankyou to everyone for your patients. :beer:

It's always the same in business, you set a date and work towards it but then find things that crop up and delay you, so apologies:cursing:. Its all sorted now and going to the media company later today or tomorrow for copying and packaging.

They have a turn around of 8-10 working days but I will be taking orders and then be sending them out once they land on my doorstep!!

Thanks again to everyone for you continued support, I know however it will be worth the wait. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

**** i have already paid for it! can't believe this! James do you know when they will be stocking it by any chance? I was looking forwards to watching this!!!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers j, cannot wait to get my hands on it, well think i wil have to un wrap it at xmas


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

tiptoe said:


> **** i have already paid for it! can't believe this! James do you know when they will be stocking it by any chance? I was looking forwards to watching this!!!


I couldn't either but Lee said he will be refunding you, just call him.

I dont think he will be stocking now after our conversation this morning.

J


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't wait to get my hands on this!!!

Jamie


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

supercell said:


> I couldn't either but Lee said he will be refunding you, just call him.
> 
> I dont think he will be stocking now after our conversation this morning.
> 
> J


Nice one james I'll grap a copy straight of you instead mate.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

fantastic james will be getting a copy soon :thumb:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!

That looks fantastic.

The sleeve/cover looks brilliant as well.

Will have to get a copy. It'll be really good to watch a dvd about someone who is currently on the scene who ive actually seen progress through the amateurs to win the pro card and the overall british title. Someone down to earth, to tell the tale how it is. British gym with british peopl. So feels much closer to home, much more realistic than just watching 'the californian dream' on every bodybuilding dvd that comes out (except of course dorian's).


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

My online store is now OPEN and orders can be taken.

AT LAST!!!!!!

Those registered on my site will have recieved a PM.

J


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Woohoo,

Just ordered mine. 

Geo


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Exellent mate, I'll be ordering tomorow


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Just logged on to find a nice PM , I've just placed my order James. Can't wait to watch this.

Mark.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

ordered mine :thumb:


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

Awsome DVD i bet


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Wow!
> 
> That looks fantastic.
> 
> ...


Haha, you wait til you see the characters down the 'Ministry' Adam, you'll be craving the American dream after watching that bunch LOL!!!

What I wanted to acheive was to make it a little more personal so people have a bit more understanding about me, the man behind the physique so to speak. I think people no matter what level will be able to relate to what I say and do and I think it really does show the sacrifices that we as bodybuilders make and the effect it has on our loved ones.

I dont want to get too philosophical but I think that side of the sport is important to get across to people and when we were editing we showed it to people that dont train (or live with people that train) and they all agreed that it was fascinating seeing what's involved and they all had a far greater understanding and respect for what we do.

Mission accomplished, as that's what I always wanted from it.

J


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ordered one too.


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Just ordered mine, can't wait to get it!!!!

Jamie


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

All DVD's ordered this week will be delivered early next week, in time for xmas!!! :thumb:

I am delighted with the response so far, thankyou all for the support you have shown. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

supercell said:


> All DVD's ordered this week will be delivered early next week, in time for xmas!!! :thumb:
> 
> I am delighted with the response so far, thankyou all for the support you have shown. :thumbup1:
> 
> J


Hi James,

I placed my order and paid straight away using Paypal, I am just concerned under order status it says that my payment has not been confirmed -

081207-172813-9162 New Order - Payment Not Yet Confirmed Dec 07 2008, 17:28 PM

Is that normal? :confused1:


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

supercell said:


> All DVD's ordered this week will be delivered early next week, in time for xmas!!! :thumb:
> 
> I am delighted with the response so far, thankyou all for the support you have shown. :thumbup1:
> 
> J


You know how many sold yet J?

J


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

the missus is getting me it for xmas... hope the silly sod can work your webshop lol


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

James21 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I placed my order and paid straight away using Paypal, I am just concerned under order status it says that my payment has not been confirmed -
> 
> ...


I will check for you and let you know.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Jamma said:


> You know how many sold yet J?
> 
> J


Well I have had 1000 copies made and I haven't sold them all yet LOL!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

James21 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I placed my order and paid straight away using Paypal, I am just concerned under order status it says that my payment has not been confirmed -
> 
> ...


Mine did that to but checked with paypal and the payment went through ok


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

What was your full name that you used for paypal?

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SCOTT GALTON is my name on paypal


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Just ordered mine. My christmas pressy to myself! :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Galtonator said:


> SCOTT GALTON is my name on paypal


Not you mate, the guy above that wanted me to look into it!!!:laugh:

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

sorry Boss. I sent you a quick mail just in case it all went pair shaped i dont think it has though


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You're fine mate, I've checked. Sent you an email too.

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thank you mate


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Joined the thread late, how do i buy as i will do it now


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

if you go to James siet he has a nice little corner shop thingy


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> if you go to James siet he has a nice little corner shop thingy


Cheers Galtonator :thumbup1:


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

supercell said:


> Well I have had 1000 copies made and I haven't sold them all yet LOL!!! :thumb:
> 
> J


Oh well still only few days since they've been selling, sure you'll sell well over 700!

Jamie


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I just bought one!! it best be a signed copy


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi james, my Paypall says I have payed you and I received an e-mail to that end.

However, your shop page says the order failed, e-mail [email protected]

Oh and please could you sign my copy too


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

How do I buy one?


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

supercell said:


> What was your full name that you used for paypal?
> 
> J


James Hall,

This email confirms that you have paid [email protected] ([email protected]) £19.99 GBP using PayPal.

Payment details

Transaction ID:







43N00599RV341901XItem Price:







19.99 GBPTotal:







£19.99 GBPOrder Description:







Cart Order No: 081207-172813-9162Item/Product Number:







081207-172813-9162Invoice ID:







081207-172813-9162Buyer:







James Hall


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

mine did that but it was a ok


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi James ,

I also had the order failed message but paypal status confirmed that payment had gone through ok.

Could you please double check that every thing looks good at your end and if possible are you able to advise a dispatch date yet ?

Order info -

Order No Status Date/Time Action

081206-093800-5019 New Order - Payment Not Yet Confirmed Dec 06 2008, 09:38 AM

I'll drop you a PM also mate.

:beer:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Rickski said:


> Hi james, my Paypall says I have payed you and I received an e-mail to that end.
> 
> However, your shop page says the order failed, e-mail [email protected].
> 
> Oh and please could you sign my copy too


YES



James21 said:


> James Hall,
> 
> This email confirms that you have paid [email protected] ([email protected]) £19.99 GBP using PayPal.
> 
> ...


YES



hertderg said:


> Hi James ,
> 
> I also had the order failed message but paypal status confirmed that payment had gone through ok.
> 
> ...


YES

All gone through boys! :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How do I buy one?


Sometimes I worry about you mate. Read the thread!!!! :lol:

www.jamesllewellin.com and go to 'shop'

You dont need a paypal account to pay, you can just use your debit or credit card securely online.

J


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks James I appreciate your response, just cant wait to get it now....yyeeaaahhhh


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Ive orderd one too, look forward to it


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi James,

still got this order status. Can you check please. There shouldn't be any issue with my paypal account.

Order No Status Date/Time Action

081206-081617-8736 New Order - Payment Not Yet Confirmed Dec 06 2008, 08:16 AM

cheers

Rich


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rykard said:


> Hi James,
> 
> still got this order status. Can you check please. There shouldn't be any issue with my paypal account.
> 
> ...


I think most peopel who paid through paypal says this for some reason. :confused1:


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

bought mine today! looking forwards to it!


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

emailed the link to my wife, another gift for Xmas


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Pick my copy up tomorrow, can't bloody wait!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Just ordered one also. It was easy ordering one, even for me


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just packaged up the first lot to send tomorrow. Rest of the orders will be packaged up tomorrow and leave on monday!!!

I'm knackered, off to bed.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

All Ok Rykard, got yours to send tomorrow I believe!!!

J


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks a lot looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

next week should be a great week 3 days at a warner holiday hotel. Then James dvd waiting for me when i get home and no work. Can't be bad


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Got it!!!

Picked a copy up off J yesterday and have watched it today, absolutley love it guys. Great to see a British bodybuilder with a superb DVD, it encompasses everything prep, diet, training and some an insight into some personal bits too.

A great buy, £20 well spent, and its goign ot be a popular one to watch form here on in.

Stick on your Christmas list boys!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

We are up to date and all the remaining orders will be sent out tomorrow and you should receive on tuesday or wednesday at the latest.

Glad you liked it Rob.

J


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

how long is delivery after purchase???


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

WAHOOOOOOOOOO got mine today but not aloud it till xmas....

cheers j :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

flexwright said:


> how long is delivery after purchase???


As of now it will be 1-3 days depending on how the xmas post goes. All orders taken so far have gone out now, the last of which were sent 1st class today so we are up to speed on all the back orders and those placed today and now awaiting some more!! :thumb:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

DRED said:


> WAHOOOOOOOOOO got mine today but not aloud it till xmas....
> 
> cheers j :thumb:


Well if you want a preview I think Steve is playing it down at 'The Ministry' so people can get a taster but I didn't tell you that:whistling:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So far sales have been exceeded expectations, so I thank everyone for all your support.

However, I still have loads left!!! ;-))

J


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

Received mine today...will be watching it shortly. :thumb:

I have a box of boditronics protein bars to work through as i watch it.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I prefer white chocolate and a can of fat coke whilst watching but each to their own...Live and let live and all that!! ;-))

J


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

supercell said:


> Well if you want a preview I think Steve is playing it down at 'The Ministry' so people can get a taster but I didn't tell you that:whistling:
> 
> J


cheers i hope to last the 9 days :whistling:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

What is the running time of this? Looks extremely good by people's recent posts!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Cheers James mine arrived today  can't wait to watch it.

Rich


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Should be ordering my copy this week? James without sounding gay could you kindly sign my copy for me? thanks :thumb:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

watched my copy last night its very good j, nice training info but more important you can see just how good the people are around you and that helps

thanks for the copy


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I LOST MY BANK CARD AGAIN!! TWICE IN TWO WEEKS!!!! DAMN YOU ALCOHOL!!!

I'm so gonna get my mummy to order me one now LOL


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

amjad.khan said:


> Should be ordering my copy this week? James without sounding gay could you kindly sign my copy for me? thanks :thumb:


Yes mate, I am signing them all (one reason for it taking me around 9 hours to sign and package them!!!) :innocent:

*If anybody is sending it as a gift and wants something written on it then put your message in the comments box when ordering.* :thumbup1:

Cheers

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

supercell said:


> Yes mate, I am signing them all (one reason for it taking me around 9 hours to sign and package them!!!) :innocent:
> 
> *If anybody is sending it as a gift and wants something written on it then put your message in the comments box when ordering.* :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


LOL i wrote in the box.. u best sign my copy bitch! lol

I want something deep writen on mine.. from your heart James.. something that is gonna make me shed a tear when i remove anal destruction 4 from my dvd player to put yours in


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL I saw your comment Baz.

I chose to ignore it, you dirty good for nothing whore.

J


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

supercell said:


> LOL I saw your comment Baz.
> 
> I chose to ignore it, *you dirty good for nothing whore*.
> 
> J


That's what he wanted writing on it! :tongue:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Got mine today cheers J, but all off a sudden the wife reckons that it is one of my Christmas presents...so will have to wait, never mind well worth it!!!!


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

looks brilliant mate - I'll have to get a copy! Is there a limit on the signings or does everyone get the chance? I only ask as I'd buy it this second I just don't get paid for a while yet but I'd love to have a signed copy:thumb:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Got my dvd and watched it very late last night as I had planned on only watching the first 30 mins and to watch the rest today. Ended up watching the whole lot until 2:30 am  so absolultly shattered today but well worth it...awsome dvd and very inspiring to watch.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

James,

Just wondering if you received payment from me, think i was one of the first to order online.

Cheers

Geo


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ghostdog said:


> looks brilliant mate - I'll have to get a copy! Is there a limit on the signings or does everyone get the chance? I only ask as I'd buy it this second I just don't get paid for a while yet but I'd love to have a signed copy:thumb:


All of them will be signed if my hand holds out. :thumb:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Geo said:


> James,
> 
> Just wondering if you received payment from me, think i was one of the first to order online.
> 
> ...


Yes mate, I sent your on sat 1st class; you were in fact my very first order:thumb:. Post may be a bit slower due to xmas. You will probably recieve today or tomorrow. Some guys even 80 miles away only got there's today and I posted theirs on sat too.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Got my dvd and watched it very late last night as I had planned on only watching the first 30 mins and to watch the rest today. Ended up watching the whole lot until 2:30 am  so absolultly shattered today but well worth it...awsome dvd and very inspiring to watch.


Thanks John appreciate your words. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

ah wicked, cheers mate


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Great video mate DVD looks good. Sorry if this has already been asked but this is 12 pages long and didn't fancy reading through it all lol. What gym are you training in there and who is the big bast.ard talking about you with the sun glasses on? lol

GHS


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

supercell said:


> Yes mate, I am signing them all (one reason for it taking me around 9 hours to sign and package them!!!) :innocent:
> 
> *If anybody is sending it as a gift and wants something written on it then put your message in the comments box when ordering.* :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


James just ordered the DVD but when the order was placed and it returns to your site it said it failed!!! and also I left a comment in the customer comments box if the order went through. Amjad


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

amjad.khan said:


> James just ordered the DVD but when the order was placed and it returns to your site it said it failed!!! and also I left a comment in the customer comments box if the order went through. Amjad


Its gone through mate and I posted it along with the others from today.

I sent to your work addy. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

supercell said:


> Yes mate, I sent your on sat 1st class; you were in fact my very first order:thumb:. Post may be a bit slower due to xmas. You will probably recieve today or tomorrow. Some guys even 80 miles away only got there's today and I posted theirs on sat too.
> 
> J


Ah sweet mate, thanks.

I'll just wait for my lazy ass postman to drop it off. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

GHS said:


> Great video mate DVD looks good. Sorry if this has already been asked but this is 12 pages long and didn't fancy reading through it all lol. What gym are you training in there and who is the big bast.ard talking about you with the sun glasses on? lol
> 
> GHS


Lazy fcuk!! 

The Ministry of Muscle in Aylesford, Nr Maidstone.

The big guy is Steve Winter, the owner and good freind. He was one of Britains Strongest men in the late 90's early 2000's and is making a comeback in powerlifting this year. He's looking to bench around 320-340kgs!!!

J


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

supercell said:


> Its gone through mate and I posted it along with the others from today.
> 
> I sent to your work addy. :thumbup1:
> 
> J


Cheers buddy you're definately "One Steap Ahead" in posting these DVDs :laugh: will let you know what i think of dvd once i watch it. Thanks


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

amjad.khan said:


> Cheers buddy you're definately "One Steap Ahead" in posting these DVDs :laugh: will let you know what i think of dvd once i watch it. Thanks


I see what you did there.....smart:rolleyes: :whistling: 

Look forward to hearing your thoughts

J


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, what an awsome watch. Far better than most BB DVD's where you just watch people train, you actually talk through your training, diet etc. and as people have mentioned its good to get the opinions of how other people see you.Only one problem, someone has written all over my copy!In all seriousness its little touches like that that make you stand out as true champ. No wonder you've got such big forearms!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

supercell said:


> Lazy fcuk!!
> 
> The Ministry of Muscle in Aylesford, Nr Maidstone.
> 
> ...


Thats some weight!! Looks like a top quality gym, i'll have to keep a look out if i'm ever in that neck of the woods. Cheers for the reply mate.

GHS


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Received mine this morning and watched it already, great DVD James. The fact that you take great time in explaining everything and why it works, is Brilliant.

Inspirational!!!!!!

Will be watching again and again for more tips.

Geo


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just a quick thank you to James for sending me a copy of the DVD which ive just finished watching. Its pure class and will help me focus and get ready for my assult in 2009. Also Just got my copy of Flex Mag and my pictures of James from the finals take up the whole of page 175 which im well happy.

Thanks again James

Fivos


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yo!

Watched the whole DVD yesterday, awesome to watch!

Loved Fivos calling the overall early on then bathing in his glory at the end  good stuff mate!

awesome DVD tho James and a great journey


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys, glad you got through it without falling asleep!!!!

Good work Fiv you photographic superstar!!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

DB said:


> Yo!
> 
> Watched the whole DVD yesterday, awesome to watch!
> 
> ...


Yea hate to say I told you so 

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> Thanks guys, glad you got through it without falling asleep!!!!
> 
> Good work Fiv you photographic superstar!!!
> 
> J


Thanks James...i can just imagine the paid Flex Photographers cursing me :lol:

Fivos


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

mine come through yesterday, great to watch and learnt alot from it


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

just got me xmas pressie early ,my m8 got me your dvd bro , f****n awesome , i hope you sell thousands m8 ,you deserve every penny it makes , merry xmas and happpy new year to you pal .

chem


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

supercell said:


> I see what you did there.....smart:rolleyes: :whistling:
> 
> Look forward to hearing your thoughts
> 
> J


Got my DVD this morning :thumb: now i just need to find a way to send my little rugrats to bed early so i can watch it :tongue: thanks for fast postage bro :beer:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> Thanks guys, glad you got through it without falling asleep!!!!
> 
> Good work Fiv you photographic superstar!!!
> 
> J


Just found a signed picture of James in the envelope that the DVD was sent in.. Thanks James you are a star pal!

Fivos


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

fantastic dvd. I have just finished watching it. Really insperational. Who is the chap in the green mr lazy shirt he is fookin massive


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

supercell said:


> The Ministry of Muscle in Aylesford, Nr Maidstone.


Your kidding! Aylesford is about 5 mins from where I work lol! Do you train there regularly? I didnt know there was a 'proper' gym near town, I am going to David Lloyd at the moment, may need to swap!

SD


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Oooh it's good folks!!!

Review coming soon......

(Some bugger scribbled all over the front of the case in black pen though!!)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i tried to buy it from the site yesterday but couldnt for some reason :-(


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Back from a trip to Paris and knowing that James had posted off my copy It was the one and only time I couldn't wait to return from holiday:thumb:

I watched this last night and thought it was great, loved the documentary feel to it rather than the normal American training style of DVD that most pro's put out , the parts that do show your training were great and well explained, gave a fantastic insight into the bloody hard work you put in during the year James.

I'll be watching this again many times for pure inspiration but I know that at the age of 38 now and with so many wasted years of training/non training over the years I'll never step on stage to compete but your journey has inspired me hugely to train harder and put in 100% effort in and outside the gym. I thank you for that James.

All the best to you and yours for 2009

Mark.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you all got some enjoyment from it.

Sorry for the scribble on the front James, you should have seen my training partners!! So much to say in so little space. Dont think he could actually see the front cover!!

Look forward to the review James. Did one view with mince pie in hand and a glass of fine sherry in other?!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

chem said:


> just got me xmas pressie early ,my m8 got me your dvd bro , f****n awesome , i hope you sell thousands m8 ,you deserve every penny it makes , merry xmas and happpy new year to you pal .
> 
> chem


Thanks Chem.

Dont know about 1000's but a few hundred would see me cover my costs and enable me to travel to the states next year. Glad you enjoyed it mate and if you want any sent up to the gym let me know.

Happy xmas to you too and your family and may 2009 be a great year for us all.

Jx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

James, i tried to buy it from your site yesterday but it wouldnt let me for some reason, could i paypal the money direct to you??


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Santas bringing mine this year

Have a good xmas James:thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

supercell said:


> Thanks guys, I'm glad you all got some enjoyment from it.
> 
> Sorry for the scribble on the front James, you should have seen my training partners!! So much to say in so little space. Dont think he could actually see the front cover!!
> 
> ...


Yeh, I watched it with a mince pie in one hand, but I won't say what I was holding in the other hand.... :whistling: but I was enjoying watching it alot


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Kezz said:


> James, i tried to buy it from your site yesterday but it wouldnt let me for some reason, could i paypal the money direct to you??


Yeah you can do mate [email protected]

Have you tried just using a credit or debit card?

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Yeh, I watched it with a mince pie in one hand, but I won't say what I was holding in the other hand.... :whistling: but I was enjoying watching it alot


Obviously the remote control so you could keep rewinding/fforwarding to the best bits. :thumb:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

got my copy yesterday mate , many thanks top notch dvd james lots of ideas to steal from it ha ha , have a very merry xmas :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Mart.

Happy Christmas to you too.

J


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

watched of last night, I especialy liked the end bit as it ran through everything whilst awaiting the results of the pose down awesome mate braught a tear to the eye lol

Well done bro you deserve it.


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

got mine for christmas its brilliant thanks alot james, one thing i couldnt get over was at the show part when u were in a coat and baggy t-shirt how decieving it is until you strip of


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

As I always say 'Beware of the small, skinny ones in clothes not the big guys at the weigh in!!'

Off season is the time to look like a BBer IN clothes. Competition time is the time to look like one OUT of them.

J


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

got it yesterday from santa (the girlfriend)... watched it twice already, very good dvd. nice one james.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

supercell said:


> Yeah you can do mate [email protected]
> 
> Have you tried just using a credit or debit card?
> 
> J


 paypalled you before mate  , am looking foreward to it!!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

need to order this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Kezz said:


> paypalled you before mate  , am looking foreward to it!!


Thanks mate, Ill be sending today or monday. Many thanks

J


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

:whistling:Is there a student discount james?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Just ordered this.

It re-directed me to mesomorphosis website afterwards and said sorry it had failed, but received a confirmation email saying order had been processed, so I assume payment has gone through okay!

Looking forward to receiving and then watching this


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Liam said:


> :whistling:Is there a student discount james?


Just have a night in. Its about the same price as 8 pints!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry guys, haven't posted any today as have badly torn my quad. Been on my back this afternoon unable to walk but will endevour to get my wife to post tomorrow.

J


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

supercell said:


> Sorry guys, haven't posted any today as have badly torn my quad. Been on my back this afternoon unable to walk but will endevour to get my wife to post tomorrow.
> 
> J


Hope the quad is'nt too serious james.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Stu.

Gonna be out of action for around 4-6 weeks. Torn my V.L and also possibly my IT Band.

More info in my journal in the strength and power section.

BTW all the rest of the DVD's were sent today after my friend very kindly took me to the PO as cant drive at the mo.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry to here you hurt you quad j, how did you do it??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Just bought the DVD too


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

torn quad, oh dear i hope its not too bad mate :-(


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry to here about your quad bro , i tore my rotar cuff xmas day im out for 4 to 6 wks aswell **** aint it

i will just hammer me quads and hams for the time iam, out

all the best bro


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i finally got around to watching this DVD yesterday managed to prise my son away from Handy Manny 

James called me the other week and asked me to review the DVD for him obviously i was more than happy to do so....

i sat down with a note pad and pen so to catch all my comments but when the closing credits rolled up the screen all i had written was that Matt(nytol) was ugly  my only criticism was the lighting could of been better in parts and the audio was not synced on the chest chapter...these are very small compared to the high quality of information the DVD gives...

I have seen many training DVD's by the Pro's, i can honestly say that this DVD is better than all of them yes the Pro's lift some heavy weights.....

but the thing that got me about James DVD is that he is humble on what he has achieved he pays tribute to those who have helped him along the way.

this to me is the true sign of a champion.....

The training session where not fancy or difficult to follow the diet advice was bang on and simple....just how it should be.....

I have the pleasure of calling James a friend, what i saw in on this DVD is James no added BS or crap bigging him up to be someone he is not.....this is how a training DVD should be.

Obviously i James forgot to mention how much i have inspired him but i am sure he is going to do that in the sequel 

great DVD James.....


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

how mean no handy manny :whistling:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Received this in the post yesterday, will hopefully be watching it tonight/tomorrow. Really looking forward to it with all the great reviews - and thanks for signing it!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I watched it the other day and thoroughly enjoyed it, its a really down to earth video and very informative, i can deffinately recommend it as it is one of the best training dvd i have seen


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL Paul.

Thankyou for taking the time to sit down and review it Paul, I really appreciate it.

Remember too that you can fast forward Matt I have to suffer his uglyness thrice weekly LOL!!

Thanks again Paul

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

chem said:


> sorry to here about your quad bro , i tore my rotar cuff xmas day im out for 4 to 6 wks aswell **** aint it
> 
> i will just hammer me quads and hams for the time iam, out
> 
> all the best bro


Hope you heal up soon mate. With you training legs and me training upper body we've got all bases covered bro:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Leg not great guys but hey, could have been a lot worse.

I'm not competing for a while so 6 weeks out will do me more good than harm, just a little fustrating when you cant walk unaided and rely on your wife to dress you.

Gets me out of house work and menial tasks though so its not all bad.

J


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

But by the same note she has to undress you too ;0)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> But by the same note she has to undress you too ;0)


Indeed she does.

She really doesn't know how very lucky she is Tan!!!:laugh:

I do obviously tell her, so one day she'll end up believing it!

J


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

James, the MT Newsletter containing the review of your DVD by me, will be out Tues/Wed this week - check your inbox or the static link on MT

I'm gonna watch it again this week with Darren Ball


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Woo Hoo got my copy (signed thanks James lol) this morning! Cant wait to watch it this week!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> James, the MT Newsletter containing the review of your DVD by me, will be out Tues/Wed this week - check your inbox or the static link on MT
> 
> I'm gonna watch it again this week with Darren Ball


Excellent, thanks again mate. Give Daz my best too when you see him.

J


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I just watched it again to fire me up for training later!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Just ordered mine!! Hope the recovery is going well James


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Watched mine last night with a few friends, we all loved it, its great, thanks for signing it to james.

1 question we all kept asking was what was thay stuff you was drinking by the gallon in Krunch gym ???


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

oops double postie..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Squash mate. Ribena suger free. The raspberry and pom one. Made the diet slightly more tolerable.

Glad you enjoyed it guys, thanks for the comments.

J


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

supercell said:


> Squash mate. Ribena suger free. The raspberry and pom one. Made the diet slightly more tolerable.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it guys, thanks for the comments.
> 
> J


Noooooooooo your supposed to say it is a magic formula to make me massive and dominate the world stage for years ahead! (then charge £5 a shake for it, like most other supps companies!)

:tongue:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Noooooooooo your supposed to say it is a magic formula to make me massive and dominate the world stage for years ahead! (then charge £5 a shake for it, like most other supps companies!)
> 
> :tongue:


Indeed, which is why I blatently lied about the squash:thumbup1:

J


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

James watched your DVD last weekend and its AWESOME!!

So motivational and i couldnt wait to get into the gym the next day!!

Such an awesome idea being able to watch what really goes into it and see that yes you are still human and anyone can do it if they just apply themselves and do whats required!!

Big ups to you babe, i was well impressed!!

xxxxx

Watched Jamies copy but pay day tomorro so il be buying one for myself


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Recieved my DVD on saturday! What a truley awesome production..so inspiring! thanks for signing it james, i bet writing IFBB Pro never gets old!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

MissBC said:


> James watched your DVD last weekend and its AWESOME!!
> 
> So motivational and i couldnt wait to get into the gym the next day!!
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it. I still haven't watched all the way through, I always want to get to the end bit:thumb:

Almost human would best descibe me when I diet.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

harlow said:


> Recieved my DVD on saturday! What a truley awesome production..so inspiring! thanks for signing it james, i bet writing IFBB Pro never gets old!


Thanks mate glad you enjoyed and got something from it.

Still very weird writing IFBB pro.

I recieved my pro card around 2 weeks ago, that was even weirder:thumb:

And it is exactly what it says and flimsy cardboard at that!

J


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Bought the DVD a month or so ago, once again well worth the money, full of top advice and a great watch prior to the gym. You are obviously a well educated person which comes over very well on the vid, reps to you, just waiting for Step Ahead 2.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Rickski said:


> Bought the DVD a month or so ago, once again well worth the money, full of top advice and a great watch prior to the gym. You are obviously a well educated person which comes over very well on the vid, reps to you, just waiting for Step Ahead 2.


Yes indeed, I will be doing something along those lines in the lead up to my pro show in 2010 with some of the off season stuff too.

J


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Will be ordering my copy once, I've been paid looking forward to watchin down to hell real training video


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Would be worth buying!! Think I will order one


----------

